# BMW M Roadster SC



## RyanAx (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I want to put a SC in my 2000 M Roadster and I was wondering what the best supercharger is (I heard that VF has really good SC's)? Also, what modifications should be done to the car prior to installing the SC? I know that I should replace the brakes, suspension and install a light-weight clutch.

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## cornercarver (Feb 3, 2008)

A guy here in Peachtree City has a 2000 M Roadster with an Active AutoWerkes S/C is putting 377 HP to the payment. It has an intercooler and accelerates from 30-150 mph like no car I have ever been in.

He is selling it, at the BMW CCA meeting two weeks he was looking for $23 I think.


----------

